# Split Ferrules - Where Can I Get Them For My Turning Tool



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

So ive been inspired by Donald De Carles book, however i need the split ferrules needed to hold the item in the turns....

They can be called split pulleys, ferrules or carriers - any ideas?

People have suggested making it but id rather not initially!

Thanks in advance.

Jonathan


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

?chuck

sm


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

stiff muckler said:


> ?chuck
> 
> sm


chucks on a vintage turning tool?

i have this - but not the ferrules shown in this image


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

arbor?

sm


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

stiff muckler said:


> arbor?
> 
> sm


??


----------



## stiff muckler (Aug 27, 2010)

Vat part of it is called da "runner"?

sm


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

I would like the circle parts on the right? - the ferrules to hold the piece im working on ?


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

you do know the item you have posted a picture of is used for polishing afaik (pivots etc) , acutally cutting anything metal on that is going to take some time


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

pugster said:


> you do know the item you have posted a picture of is used for polishing afaik (pivots etc) , acutally cutting anything metal on that is going to take some time


Ive been told that brass rods cut like butter on this, This was used to turn metal in the old days..... going old school on this one....


----------

